# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Any recipe suggestions

## ccg

I am getting 4 lbs of Spanish Mackerel tomorrow from Ocracoke, NC (part of our Walking Fish delivery) and I don't know what to do with it.  Is this a good grill fish or broiled with butter and lemon.

Mike - What is "run-around gillnet"  that is how they were caught.  I have never seen this term.  Thanks for the education.

Thanks for any ideas.

Charlotte

----------


## MIke R

spanish mackeral are a bit oily...so I certainly wouldn't fry them...I would grill em or broil em and I wouldn't add any butter or oil on them while cooking....lemon and herbs of your choice...keep it simple

"run around gill net" is a method of gill netting where the net is run off a spool and encircled around the school of fish, and brought right in, as opposed to a drift gill net which is set out and left still for days on end...run around is the preferred method of gill netting amongst conservationist...no wasteful by catch..no dead dolphins or turtles

----------


## andynap

Mackerel is the same as blue fish- oily- baked is probably the best- simple dressing after- or a little boiled down tomato sauce with a little something spicy like Sriracha

----------


## MIke R

a milk soaking helps to

----------


## Rosemary

What is a Walking Fish delivery? This sounds interesting.

----------


## MIke R

its buying shares of seafood like you would buy a share in a farm

----------


## andynap

> a milk soaking helps to




Why??

----------


## MIke R

reduces the oil...extracts it....its a very common practice with bluefish up here in New England which I hadn't heard of til I moved up here years ago

----------


## ccg

Thanks for the input.  I am looking forward to dinner tomorrow, plan to broil.  

Rosemary - Since we are only about 2 hrs from the NC coast Duke has partnered up with the local fisherman for delivery every week.  I only bought a half share, so every other week for us.  So far mullet, soft shell crabs and clams.  Excellent food and always a different type of fish from a different group of fishermen.

C

----------


## Rosemary

Charlotte-so interesting.  I have never heard of the seafood share.  I wonder if we have anything similar around here.  I will check. Thank you.

----------


## MIke R

they got them here..so you must have them there

----------


## Rosemary

I have never seen any offered, nor have I looked.  I will now!  But I got that swim thing out of the way.  This afternoon was so humid that I mowed the lawn in shorts and a shirt over my bathing suit.  4 pm found me  jumping off the bulkhead into the Sound.  4:01 found me running for the shower.  It wasn't awful at all.  Just cold.

----------


## KevinS

The only CSF that I know of in Massachusetts is Cape Ann Fresh Catch.  They do deliver near me, but I haven't tried them.  One reason is that fish like the Spanish Mackerel or Bluefish just wouldn't work for me. 

This year I'm doing a half-share in a Veggie and Fruit CSA from a local/regional farm.  (I grew up with one of the farmers, which makes it even better.)   After thinking about it, I upgraded our CSA to include the Cut Flower option.  Beginning June 7 we get 20 weeks of a half-share in the Veggies and Fruits.  Somewhere in there we also get 10 weeks of Cut Flowers.  (Question - If I don't personally shop for or order them, do I still get full brownie points for 10 weeks of cut flowers??)

One nice feature of this CSA is the donation bin.  If there is something in your bin that you don't care for then just move it to the donation bin.  The contents of the donation bin are given to a local food pantry.  If you are away and can't pick up your bin then you have two choices.  One is to give your empty bin to a friend, and have them pick up your full bin and enjoy the contents.  Another is to not pick up your bin, and the entire contents will be donated to a local food pantry.

I'll let y'all know in the Fall how this has worked out for me.

----------


## andynap

> reduces the oil...extracts it....its a very common practice with bluefish up here in New England which I hadn't heard of til I moved up here years ago




Isn't the omega 3 in the oil? Why remove it??

----------


## MIke R

it reduces it.. not eliminates it......so they tell me..I don't know...I don't eat bluefish or mackeral unless its smoked and then its pretty good  particularly if its a small fish....but other than that I don't go near it.... not with the other choices I have at my disposal

----------


## andynap

I didn't eat Bluefish for years because I had so much of it  but now I am back. Blue and Mackerel have Omega 3 and there is no way I would take it out reduce it or whatever. The oil is what makes both fishes.

----------


## MIke R

Tuna and salmon for me for my Omegas.....

----------


## MIke R

although Tuna is a mackeral

----------


## ccg

> although Tuna is a mackeral



I did not know tuna was a type of mackerel.

----------


## MIke R

yep.....used to be called "horse mackeral "

----------


## ccg

(Question - If I don't personally shop for or order them, do I still get full brownie points for 10 weeks of cut flowers??)

I'd give you the brownie points, as long as I didn't have to go and pick them up.  A nice bottle of wine with delivery would be a nice touch.  But this is coming from a gal who turned down Tiffany jewelery for her 1/2 way to 90 birthday last month.  I'm not hard to please.  :) 

C

----------


## ccg

> yep.....used to be called "horse mackeral "



That sounds very unappatizing.  I'll let you know how it turns out.

----------


## MIke R

we got tired of buying cut flowers....now we just set aside an area for zinnias and sunflowers and lilies which bloom all summer into the fall and snip snip we re done

----------


## Dennis

> and snip snip we re done




...I just had a flashback...

----------


## KevinS

> although Tuna is a mackeral



I didn't know that either.  That kind of mackeral I like.

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
>  and snip snip we re done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I just had a flashback...




I had two flashbacks..I have been there and back again....LOL...a

----------


## JEK

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
>  and snip snip we re done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I just had a flashback...



  I bet Arnold wished he  had that flashback . . .

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mike R
> ...




someone needs to teach Arnie the universal rule of  cheating...if you're gonna cheat..make sure she/he is hotter than your wife/husband to justify the risk.... he doest get the whole risk/reward thing....LOL

----------


## ccg

We had a very nice dinner last night.  Grilled the fillets in a fish cage with lemon slices and dill.  I was expecting the fish to be cut into steaks so the fillets were a nice surprise.  Kids were not impressed.  Rice, corn on the cob, Boston Bibb salad, margaritas finished off the meal.

Thanks for everyone's input.

Everyone be safe this holiday weekend.  To those who served, thank you, to those currently serving be safe.

Charlotte

----------


## MIke R

the kids didnt like it but what did you think????

dill was a good choice....dill/tarragon/lemon combo I love on fish and chicken

----------


## ccg

I liked it, change of flavor but I am white fish gal.

----------


## MIke R

> I liked it, change of flavor but I am white fish gal.




yeah me too.....other then salmon and tuna

----------

